
Millions of Ordinary Americans Support Donald Trump. Here's Why - mthomas
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/07/donald-trump-why-americans-support
======
gravypod
This article did a great job. It itself did everything that drives the support
behind Trump.

There is in my mind only one candidate who stands a chance at this point in
beating Trump in a national campaign: Bernie Sanders.

This is because Sanders understands something that none of the other
politicians do. If you call Trump racist, sexist, homophobic, or whatever he
will only grow stronger. You need to oppose him on his issues and not from a
position of authority.

Trump gains his appeal from being a genuinely good entertainer, having
recovered from many bankruptcies, how he speaks to his supporter, and his
anti-establishment nature. He presents himself, and also acts as if, he is
just the average guy even going so far as to call people up to the stage. This
strengthens his presentation that he is not a "bought" candidate.

When someone from the establishment criticizes him, they validate all of his
claims. He is the anti-establishment character: the only people who can push
against him are people who aren't part of the establishment.

Remember that all press, is good press.

If you stick to the issues, don't let him get any sound bytes in, and stop
talking about how evil he is 24/7 then he will no longer have any power in the
race.

